# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Lần đầu đến Bangkok

## dulichnt

"Nếu như bạn là gã thanh niên như tôi, có một tý chất nghệ sĩ trong người, ưa khám phá những điều mới mẻ nhưng không phải là một tín đồ mua sắm. Vậy, giả sử đây là lần đầu tiên đến Bangkok, bạn sẽ làm gì?", bạn Vũ Khánh Trường viết.

Khách sạn nơi tôi ở nằm trong khu China Town của Bangkok. Buổi sáng, trước giờ vào họp, tôi cho phép mình lang thang dọc những con phố nhỏ và điều ngạc nhiên là tôi bỗng thấy mình như đang đi đâu đó giữa những con phố cổ Hà Nội.

Người đàn ông ngủ say trên phố gợi cho tôi nhớ đến hình ảnh một cụ bà lang thang nằm ngủ cong queo giữa phố phường Hà Nội trước đây tôi từng bắt gặp. Rồi lại nhớ Hà Nội, nhớ những hình dáng khắc khổ của những người phụ nữ Việt Nam với chiếc nón lá khi thấy những người phụ nữ Thái Lan trò chuyện bên chiếc xe bán hàng ăn sáng.


Và tôi tự cười bởi sự so sánh thú vị của mình với hình ảnh anh xe ôm ngồi vắt vẻo trên chiếc xe máy, mà tôi bắt gặp giữa phố xá Sài Gòn với hình ảnh người đàn ông ngồi tranh thủ đọc báo trên phố bên cạnh là hàng hóa, đồ đạc ngổn ngang, xem thử với ai cảm thấy thoải mái hơn.

Bỗng nhiên, tôi nhớ Việt Nam của tôi!

“Cứu lấy Vespa!!!”

Nếu bạn dạo quanh phố sá Sài Gòn hay Hà Nội, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp những “cô nàng Vespa đỏng đảnh, yêu kiều” hay những “anh chàng Vespa sành điệu” khoác trên mình những bộ cánh khiến những ai đi xe phải ganh tỵ. Tôi vẫn còn nhớ cách đây khoảng một năm khi ước ao một chiếc Vespa, tôi đã được một anh bạn là tín đồ Vespa dặn đi dặn lại là “Vespa không phải là xe, Vespa là Vespa”. Anh ta còn nói một câu xanh rờn là “Khi nào ông hiểu được triết lý trên thì hẳn “cưới” nàng về!”.


Vậy mà ở Thái Lan, hay cụ thể là tại khu China Town họ có đi Vespa không? Câu trả lời là có. Họ đi Vespa như thế nào? Câu trả lời là họ dùng Vespa để chuyên chở hàng hóa. Họ gia cố khung xe. Họ bỏ yên sau để lắp giá chở đồ. Đối với người Thái, Vespa là xe thậm chí còn bắt Vespa làm việc “nặng nhọc” nữa cơ. Tôi không biết các tín đồ Vespa như anh bạn tôi và các tín đồ khác nghe tin này có khóc than thương tiếc cho Vespa không? Tôi tin là có.

Đêm Bangkok nghe “ I don’t want to sleep alone”

Tôi tìm một quán café nào đấy để ngồi lướt web, nghe nhạc, uống café. Tôi tự nhủ mình thà như thế còn hơn là chui vào cái chợ đêm hay trung tâm mua bán nào đấy chỉ mỏi chân, tốn tiền. Nơi tôi đến là Lounge Café, trên tầng 25, khách sạn China Grand Princess Hotel nơi tôi ở.

Vừa bước chân vào bar café, khi tầm mắt vẫn chưa xác định được không gian của quán như thế nào tôi đã nghe tiếng hát vang lên giai điệu bài “I don’t like to sleep alone”. Tôi tự cười mình “Khổ cái thân, mở nhạc gì mà đúng tâm trạng thế không biết”.


Một cách hiếu kỳ và tò mò, tôi bước nhanh đến nơi tiếng hát đang phát ra. Và rồi, tôi thấy người ca sĩ ấy. Sau này thì biết là người Thái chính hiệu. Một cách tự nhiên tôi chọn ngồi một bàn gần với cô ca sĩ rồi thả mình trong tiếng nhạc. Một cảm giác bình yên, trầm lắng bao trùm lấy tôi.

Tiếp sau “I don’t want to sleep alone” là bài “If I Ain"t Got You” do Alicia Keys vẫn hát. Cái luyến láy, cái trầm bổng, cách nhả chữ của Sontaree Teresa (tên của ca sĩ mà tôi đang nói đến) khiến tôi hoàn toàn bị thuyết phục, mà nói đúng hơn là… mê mẩn. Tôi ngồi đấy trong hơn một tiếng, nghe từ “Within you’ll remain” đến “I remember you” rồi đến “Now and forever”, những bài hát cũ của thập niên 70, 80, 90 của thế kỷ trước. Những bài hát quá quen nhưng hôm nay nó lay động tôi đến từng ngóc ngách của tâm hồn.

23h, khi Sontaree Teresa kết thúc giờ làm việc của mình, cô đi ngang qua bàn tôi và gật đầu nhẹ như tỏ ý cảm ơn. Tôi cũng gật đầu lại và cười với cô. Tôi đã định nói với cô đôi điều liên quan đến sự ngưỡng mộ của mình nhưng rồi lại thôi. Tôi trở về phòng, giai điệu của bài “I don’t want to sleep alone” vẫn vương vấn trong đầu, nó làm tôi nghĩ đến vợ tôi và con tôi ở nhà và biết mình ngày mai sẽ được về nhà để không ngủ một mình nữa.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## sharing83

Hay quá nhỉ. Nếu một lần được đến Thái thì hay quá

----------

